# Luta contra o aquecimento global pode provocar crise de fome sem precedentes



## Minho (14 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

Como já se sabia a procura do biodisel no mundo ocidental está a provocar uma subida galopante dos cereais em todo o mundo. Mesmo cá em Portugal já o temos notado principalmente no preço pão. 

É irónico como uma acção cheia de boas intenções (reduzir a dependência do petróleo e diminuir a emissão do CO2) provocará muitas mais perdas de vida e convulsões politico-sociais que a guerra do Iraque...



> UN independent rights expert calls for five-year freeze on biofuel production
> [Jean Ziegler]
> 
> Jean Ziegler
> ...


http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.asp?NewsID=24434&Cr=food&Cr1


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2008 às 23:15)

Voltamos ao século XIX a ciência agora está pior que a religião possas...

Há soluções para o petróleo o problema é certos senhores não querem fazer mexer os cordelitos porque gostam do lucro que tal matéria-prima dá...enquanto não surjir um novo Copérnico ou vários isto não dá a volta só tem têndencia é a agravar-se a não ser que se consigo cultivar cereais em Marte.

Só uma curiosidade na década de 30 no Brasil utilizava-se café como combustivel acho que desde a época nunca mais ninguém se lembrou da ideia


----------



## Zoelae (14 Abr 2008 às 23:59)

Minho, como administrador devias dar o exemplo, não me importa qual é a tua posição acerca das alterações climáticas, porém acho que não devias reduzir a luta contra o aquecimento global aos biocombustiveis, há muitas formas de combater o aquecimento global menos inócuas como as energias renováveis, muitas outras completamente inócuas como aumentar a eficiência energética, poupar energia. É certo que os transportes precisam de combustiveis e é difícil de os substituir (massificar o transporte colectivo era uma boa opção, pois ainda há muito a fazer,  é preciso tb mudar as mentalidades), por outro lado boa parte da electricidade provem de combustiveis fósseis e aí podemos interferir. 

Os biocombustíveis são tudo menos "bio", há quem prefira chamar-lhe de agrocombustíveis ou combustíveis vegetais. A sua combustão também emite CO2, como sabemos, além disso as emissões desde a produção e  manutenção das culturas, a somar ainda o CO2 que estaria armazenado nas florestas então desbastadas para as culturas energéticas, leva a concluir que embora emita menos CO2 no acto da sua combustão, este acaba por ser talvez mais poluente, acresce ainda o facto de para quantidades equivalentes de biocombustivel e gasolina ou gasoleo, os biocombustiveis libertam menos energia.


----------



## Minho (15 Abr 2008 às 01:07)

Zolae,

1) Não sou nem pretendo ser um Messias ou algum orientador espiritual por isso exponho as minhas ideias como e quando me apetecer e não és certamente tu que me vai dizer se tenho que dar ou não exemplo

2) Não reduzi a luta contra o aquecimento global aos biocombustiveis apenas transcrevi um comunicado de um especialista em assuntos de direitos humanos da ONU

3) Na tua mensagem não há um único comentário à notícia. Apenas uma definição do que são biocombustíveis, se libertam ou não CO2, eficiência, etc.

Ao facto que está na notícia: *utilização dos campos férteis para agricultura para produzir biocombustiveis produz a alta dos preços e consequentemente a escassez de produtos nos países sub-desenvolvidos* não mereceu um único comentário da tua parte. Ou seja falei em alhos, respondeste com bugalhos.

4) Tu próprio na tua resposta reconheces que o biodiesel não é solução, que tem muitas desvantagens. Afinal até deves concordar de forma indirecta com a notícia.

Por isso aconselho-te a ler com mais calma antes de disparar, incomode-te isso ou não. Ultimamente há meia dúzia de pessoas um bocado agressivas no forum. Deixem-no durante uns tempos, dêm uns passeios, apanhem sol, e quando voltarem contem até 10 antes de responder a alguma mensagem que irrite particularmente.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Abr 2008 às 11:23)

Tal como foi aqui referido ... os biocombustiveis são uma alternativa ao petróleo, contudo por aquilo que já tem sido aqui dito .... e por minha experiência, os protótipos que tem visto resumem-se a aproveitar os restos daquilo que temos deitado fora. Ex: Veiculo de combustão a óleo (das frigideiras e etc ...). Conclusão: para mim ainda são mais poluentes, pois emitem um cheiro a óleo horrivel .... é uma espécie de frigideira ambulante.

Além um aumento exponencial da procura desse tipos de transporte a funcionarem assim provocaria uma subida em flecha dos preços dos produtos ditos biológicos.
Deste modo não vejo isso como sendo solução, nem financeiramente, nem a nivel biológico..


Solução para mim, consiste numa clara aposta nos veículos hibridos (com um motor eléctrico), apostando no seu desenvolvimento, e nos veículos a gás, se bem que para mim .. este último ainda deixa-me muitas dúvidas...

Apostar cada vez mais em energias renováveis, aprovetando a energia do sol, vento, água, etc ... para gerar electricidade, isto claro em termos gerais 

Contudo isto é um passo que tem que ir devagar .... pois uma mudança súbitra poderia ser bem mais trágica, sobretudo para os nosso bolsos !!


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 11:40)

Zoelae disse:


> Os biocombustíveis são tudo menos "bio", há quem prefira chamar-lhe de agrocombustíveis ou combustíveis vegetais. A sua combustão também emite CO2, como sabemos, além disso as emissões desde a produção e  manutenção das culturas, a somar ainda o CO2 que estaria armazenado nas florestas então desbastadas para as culturas energéticas, leva a concluir que embora emita menos CO2 no acto da sua combustão, este acaba por ser talvez mais poluente, acresce ainda o facto de para quantidades equivalentes de biocombustivel e gasolina ou gasoleo, os biocombustiveis libertam menos energia.



Os biocombustiveis emitem o mesmo CO2 mas este faz parte do ciclo do carbono, foi capturado da atmosfera pelas plantas que deram origem ao biocombustível a quando do seu crescimento através da fotosíntese, ao contrário do CO2 dos combustiveis fosseis que já não fazia parte do ciclo curto do carbono, sendo assim o resultado dos biocombustiveis neutral em termos de carbono no sistema. 

Mas como referes, a isso tem que se adicionar as emissões da sua produção e transporte, sendo essas contas complicadas de fazer, depende muito do tipo de plantas e sistema de produção, mas o balanço é sempre positivo para a questão do aquecimento global. Mas essas contas também se fazem para os combustiveis tradicionais. Tal como se tem que calcular as emissões, também se tem que calcular o balanço energético, o nº de unidades de energia consumidas para gerar outras unidades de energia. O balanço por exemplo do biodiesel é positivo, julgo que é em média de 3,5 para 1, embora haja quem diga que é muito menor em produções como se estão a fazer na Europa por exemplo. Nestas coisas como em quase tudo hoje em dia, não sabemos em quem acreditar.

A questão dos biocombustíveis é portanto saber se o preço social e humano a pagar por isso não é demasiado alto, e aí entra a questão dos alimentos, o tema deste tópico.

Se tu também achas que os biocombustíveis não são afinal muito "bio", como encaras o facto dos diversos governos, principalmente na Europa afixaram metas ambiciosas para os biocombustiveis usando o argumento das alterações climáticas? Pior ainda é haver subsidiação ou isenções fiscais nos biocombustiveis. Se por acaso o balanço energético for baixo e o preço artificialmente subsidiado, isso seria catastrófico nos custos e consequências. E imagina que afinal um dia se descobre que o Carbono não será assim tão importante ? Teriamos criado com a ajuda de subsídios toda uma nova industria assente em pressupostos errados e com graves consequências na alimentação da população mundial.

Falas (e bem) das outras coisas, da eficiência energética por exemplo, onde está quase tudo por fazer, mas já reparaste que o Al Gore nesta palestra nunca falou disso ? Ele só se preocupa com as metas de carbono, mas isso é outra ideia que se for feita de forma inflexivel como alguns mais fanáticos defendem pode levar os países em desenvolvimento a deixarem de crescer e inevitavelmente aumentar a pobreza, a fome e a miséria, a aumentar ainda mais o fosso entre países ricos e pobres. A última conferência das alterações climáticas já foi bem menos radical que a anterior, mas não faltaram os fanáticos do costume a afirmar que a conferência foi um fracasso por não haver metas mais rigorosas.

Por muito nobre que seja a luta contra o aquecimento global ou da poluição, nesse processo com a pressa e alguma cegueira podem-se cometer erros graves e errado seria esconder esses erros, pois a única forma de os corrigir é admitir que existem. A história está cheia de erros por boas causas. É bom que se discutam abertamente para evitar os erros.  Mesmo que a discussão aberta destes problemas sejam trunfos valiosos aos que tem uma visão redutora e simplificada de tudo.

Isto tudo são já consequências do radicalismo a que se chegou nesta questão. Dum lado os negacionistas que passam a vida a discutir pequenos pormenores e esquecem o resto, do outro lado também os que querem avançar de qualquer forma sem pensar muito bem nas consequências. 

Lutar por uma Terra menos poluida é missão de todos nós, mas eu desde sempre achei que isto tudo estava a ser mal conduzido, demasiado centrado no aquecimento global e no CO2, demasiado politizado e temo que será cada vez pior. 

Claro que depois os negacionistas do costume vão ampliar e muito estes problemas ignorando o essencial, a saúde do planeta, mas a responsabilidade é de quem se pôs muito a jeito para isso. Nada que também não fosse previsível. Sempre achei que os mais radicais nesta questão são os que realmente menos se preocupam com os problemas e que tudo é um circo com variadas motivações, políticas, económicas, ideológicas ou simplesmente falta de assunto para discutir, e entre os de um lado e os do outro, venha o diabo e escolha.


----------



## Zoelae (15 Abr 2008 às 13:35)

Concordo com o Vince. Desculpa Minho, eu referia-me somente ao título que atribuiste ao post, de resto concordo com a notícia. Vocês têm a mania de fazer uns títulos de estilo jornalístico...o título do post pode ter várias interpretações, as minhas palavras no último post eram referidas ao título e não à notícia.


----------



## José M. Sousa (17 Mai 2008 às 11:12)

Minho disse:


> Como já se sabia a procura do biodisel no mundo ocidental está a provocar uma subida galopante dos cereais em todo o mundo. Mesmo cá em Portugal já o temos notado principalmente no preço pão.
> 
> É irónico como uma acção cheia de boas intenções (reduzir a dependência do petróleo e diminuir a emissão do CO2) provocará muitas mais perdas de vida e convulsões politico-sociais que a guerra do Iraque...
> 
> ...



Não sei se se tratou de boas intenções. Julgo que foi mais uma fuga em frente, como várias outras. Mais um exemplo de "Greenwashing".  Há muito tempo que cientistas vêm alertando para o facto de que a generalização dos biocombustíveis, sobretudo os agrocombustíveis poderiam trazer prejuízos ainda maiores que os combustíveis fósseis. E sabendo isso, a UE e os EUA continuam a defender a sua expansão


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2008 às 11:52)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Não sei se se tratou de boas intenções. Julgo que foi mais uma fuga em frente, como várias outras. Mais um exemplo de "Greenwashing".  Há muito tempo que cientistas vêm alertando para o facto de que a generalização dos biocombustíveis, sobretudo os agrocombustíveis poderiam trazer prejuízos ainda maiores que os combustíveis fósseis. E sabendo isso, a UE e os EUA continuam a defender a sua expansão




Isto de certa forma era inevitável pois são os preços altos do petróleo a viabilizar económicamente os biocombustiveis. A partir do momento em que se transformam num negócio lucrativo é impossível parar a máquina. O erro aqui é apoiar e subsidiar este sector. 

Agora este assunto está na ordem do dia, a nível europeu já se ouve outro tipo de discurso. Só estranho todos parecerem ter sido apanhados de surpresa quando isto era mais do que previsível.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2008 às 13:09)

*Primeira unidade criada na Região
Alfarroba utilizada para produzir biocombustível*

O Algarve vai dispor da primeira unidade de biocombustíveis do País a partir da alfarroba. O projecto está em marcha e deverá ficar concluído em 2009, prevendo-se o início da produção dentro de dois a três anos.

"É uma energia limpa e com a enorme vantagem de não interferir com a cadeia da alimentação humana", refere Manuel Caetano, vice-presidente da Associação Interprofissional para o Desenvolvimento e Valorização da Alfarroba (AIDA), uma das entidades promotoras do projecto, a par da AGRUPA, associação de produtores.

O local para a instalação da fábrica não está definido, mas será nos concelhos de Loulé ou de S. Brás de Alportel. O investimento ascenderá a cinco milhões de euros, com o recurso a fundos exclusivamente nacionais. "Vamos criar uma nova empresa, com a finalidade de explorar a fábrica", diz Manuel Caetano.

Na elaboração do projecto estão a colaborar a Universidade do Algarve e o Instituto Nacional de Engenharia, Tecnologia e Inovação, além de outras entidades. Um processo enzimático permitirá a produção de álcool a partir da massa da alfarroba, que representa cerca de 90% do peso do fruto – os outros 10%, da grainha, são já utilizados em diversas indústrias.

Nos últimos dez anos, os pomares algarvios de alfarroba foram renovadossignificativamente, com as ajudas comunitárias e a produção, que este ano será de mais de 40 mil toneladas – em parte pelas condições climatéricas favoráveis –, poderá subir 50% nos próximos cinco anos.

Para a fábrica de biocombustíveis irão, inicialmente, cerca de dez mil toneladas. "Como a produção está a aumentar, não há risco de não dispormos de resposta para os mercados habituais, como a indústria das rações", explica Manuel Caetano. A fábrica surge, de resto, como resposta ao aumento de produção (dois milhões de árvores plantadas nos últimos 12 anos). "Se a oferta for muita e não houver saída, os preços baixam. Queremos evitar isso", conclui. 

PORMENORES

RENDIMENTO

A alfarroba é rentável: os preços ganharam 14 pontos em relação à inflação nos últimos 30 anos. Por isso o número de produtores algarvios tem crescido: vai em 14 mil.

FÁBRICAS

A região possui duas fábricas transformadoras de alfarroba, que retêm mais-valias na região. Uma fábrica de álcool esteve prevista, em 1968, mas o Governo de então acabou por recuar no projecto.

HECTARES

Portugal é o terceiro maior produtor mundial de alfarroba, mas já ameaça Marrocos, o segundo da lista. Na frente está Espanha. O Algarve tem 13 mil hectares dedicados à produção de alfarroba.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã

Aqui está uma boa notícia, para lucrar algum dinheiro e não prejudica a alimentação humana, não tivesse eu um terreno com cerca de 20 alfarrobeiras dos meus avós.


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Mai 2008 às 22:19)

Minho disse:


> Como já se sabia a procura do biodisel no mundo ocidental está a provocar uma subida galopante dos cereais em todo o mundo. Mesmo cá em Portugal já o temos notado principalmente no preço pão.
> 
> É irónico como uma acção cheia de boas intenções (reduzir a dependência do petróleo e diminuir a emissão do CO2) provocará muitas mais perdas de vida e convulsões politico-sociais que a guerra do Iraque...
> 
> ...



Eu diria que os biocombustíveis foram apresentados pelos governos e empresas simultaneamente como uma alternativa ao combustíveis fósseis e como forma de combater as emissões de GEE. No entanto, estudos cientificos vieram dizer que não são nem uma coisa nem outra. Em relação às alterações climática, até antes pelo contrário.
Tratou-se de mais uma fuga em frente e de mais um exemplo de "greenwashing".

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/04/biocombustveis-alguns-dados.html


----------

